# What is your take on what Anonomous has in store for ISIS



## gertvanjoe (19/11/15)

Yup thats the question . As I am not tech savvy enough I can not partake , but I can commend their efforts

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (19/11/15)

They're very capable in their specific area of influence, just depends on whether its influential enough to do the job.
A quick peek here http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/18/what-can-anonymous-really-do-to-isis.html



> Taking over and shutting down Twitter accounts is a logical first step. But the real prize, experts say, is in fundamentally disrupting the militant group's recruiting mechanism. ISIS pitches its radical Islamist message through e-mail, Web chat, Skype calls and YouTube videos





> Beyond going after its recruiting tools, Anonymous can look to expose the terrorist group's finances, communications and logistics as well as intelligence information gathered by various government organizations, said Paula Long, CEO of DataGravity, a developer of secured storage technology.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

